
Satellite Tracks Carbon Polluters from Space - based2
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/aerospace/satellites/tracking-carbon-polluters-from-space
======
Gravityloss
Interesting! They mention [1] that they use a spectrometer and innovative
algorithms to detect CO2. I would expect that to be hard.

1: [http://www.ghgsat.com/?page_id=42](http://www.ghgsat.com/?page_id=42)

